

Tracking the 25 Startups That Launched at TechCrunch Disrupt 2010 - puranjay
http://startupdispatch.com/startups/where-are-they-now-startups-launched-at-techcrunch-disrupt-2010/

======
puranjay
It was a little surprising to see almost half a dozen startups either close to
deadpool, or still in beta. The companies still in Beta make me scratch my
head: why did you spend the money and resources debuting at Disrupt if you
weren't ready to deploy? I know Disrupt can be a great place to meet new
investors, but you build companies for consumers, not investors.

